
Samsung just recalled 3M washing machines because they might explode - gremlinsinc
http://www.businessinsider.com/r-samsung-to-recall-28-mln-washing-machines-in-the-united-states-2016-11
======
jdhn
Samsung really hasn't had a good year when it comes to consumer goods. I'm
really curious to see what they'll do to repair their image.

~~~
snrplfth
Start up a munitions and mining explosives division.

~~~
tekromancr
Well, uh...
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/03/14/south_korean_gun_bo...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/03/14/south_korean_gun_bots/)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K9_Thunder](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K9_Thunder)

~~~
hga
The latter is battle tested, even...:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K9_Thunder#Operational_history](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K9_Thunder#Operational_history)

------
JoeAltmaier
'Explode' is linkbait. The top can come loose.

~~~
hga
I thought so too, until they mentioned one of the events breaking someone's
jaw. That puts it more into the land of permissible hyperbole, if you need
riot gear level protection to safely approach one during its high energy
stored spin cycle....

------
quantumhobbit
Is this the kind of consumer recall that would normally fly under the radar,
but is being coveted in press because of proximity to the Note problems?

~~~
vnchr
Media coverage for a recall is often at least in part a public service,
especially for a popular consumer product. The angle which it is reported on
is where there's opportunity for bias and exploitation, but there are millions
of people that need to know they bought a product from a trusted brand which
could be dangerous.

